# Meklē produktu? >  Magnētiskais skārds.

## Vikings

Kāds var padalīties ar info, kur Latvijā var dabūt magnētiskā tērauda loksnes? Trafu jaukšana nederēs, vajag apstrādājamu loksni.

----------


## abergs

Laikam vienīgā rūpnīca Latvijā kas pati ražo elektiskās mašīnas atlikusi REBIR.Varētu pamēģināt kontaktēties ar 
viņu sagādniekiem. Bet 100% pateikt neņemos.

----------


## AndrisZ

O, jā. Rebir savus izstrādājumus taisa praktiski no nulles. Visus motorus izgatavo paši. Izņēmumi vienīgi gultņi un skrūvītes un vēl kādi sīki komplektējošie elementi. Interesantā ekskursijā ja tā var teikt nācās tur pabūt un visu appētīt.  ::

----------


## M_J

Ieskatieties EOZ foruma darbmācības stūrītī. Nepārstāstīšu, tur tika meklēts un atrasts trafu serdes materiāls, kas laikam jau ir tas pats magnētiskais skārds.

----------


## GuntisK

Ja kas par Rebiru varu uzzinat-pats uz turieni biezji eju.

----------


## Vikings

EOZ foruma topiku biju atradis, bet tur rezultāts bija Cēsu trafu kantoris, par kuru no citiem galiem nav nekādas labās atsauksmes.
Klau, Gunti, painteresējies par magnētiskā tērauda ieguves iespējām no Rebira. Būšu ļoti pateicīgs.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Cēsīs jauc vecos eļlas trafus un konstruē savus un viss.

----------

